# Pike Island



## wvsportsmanjunior (Aug 27, 2006)

can anyone tell me when the action at pike Island is going to start back up?
Especially for sauger and walleye. Thanks!

WVsportsmanJR

Let's Gooooooo Mountaineers!!


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

have to ask the fish that lol I would guess in about another month acording to my journal It was starting to pick up in the middle of sept. and then in oct it was on big delema hunt or fish


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

won't b long!! get ur gear ready for :B and !#


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

the gear is ready waiting on the cool weather.


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Yea, last couple days sure makes you want to get after then.. bring it on!


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Yea, last couple days sure makes you want to get after them.. bring it on!


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

anybody know the water temp at pike island? i dont know if u guys down there got the nice cool rain we got up hear in tusc county.


----------



## wvsportsmanjunior (Aug 27, 2006)

yeah,I'm ready to go too!hope we get into some better ones, than eailer this summer.

wvsportsmanjr


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Don't know the water temp but we did get the rain fri. nite and most of sat. They r saying below normal temps all this week. low 70's at day and 50's over nite so this may get it started..


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

great i been waiting since the first of june for this. Had some great days down there in march april and may. i hope its the same way in the fall.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I know that Cumberland usually starts in good about mid to late Oct. I would imagine that Pike would be about the same! What's up Firetiger? Long time no see or talk too!


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

firetiger said:


> great i been waiting since the first of june for this. Had some great days down there in march april and may. i hope its the same way in the fall.


Yea i know what ya mean, i've been waiting too. I tried a few times in june and was catching mostly cigars with a decent one here and there. I'd really like to get into them when it's on. Good luck when the bite starts.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

hey snake .where you been? im leaving tappen lake and moving back north.around navarre see ya up there.


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

hey snake69. i been doing alright to much work not enough fishing. Yeah last time a saw u i was freezing my butt off at atwood.. I'm heading down to pike island saturday 9/9/06 morning. I just cant wait any longer. If anybody wants to meet down there let me know. Ill be there hopefully before the sun comes up.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

down at the pike area thursday,first ten minutes there we got a 6.1 lb flat and thats it till from 9 to 12 am. went to the dam and nobody there and the water is low.


----------

